# new to forum helpme with the technical stuff please



## NOWHERELEFT2TURN (Feb 24, 2011)

can someone tell me why my little envelope icon to the left of the screen looks different from other ppls. im not to smart on the computer lol. sorry to be a bother.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

It has to do with the status of the thread. Not sure if there's a legend anywhere. But it's different colors if it's had a certain number of views or posts, and if you've posted in that post it has a circle, etc. You can't change the envelope.


----------

